# Your Picture!-Part III



## AngelnSnuffy

Part II Now closed. Start new ones here!


----------



## jlofluteplayer

Mr. Whiskers and I


----------



## jessicalovesjesse




----------



## jlofluteplayer

I might as well post one of me where I don't look so bad. lol


----------



## pOker

Jennifer--I LOVE LOVE LOVE your hair..you remind me of taylor swift, just prettier  lol.









natural hair color


----------



## pOker

ohhh jeez sooooo sorry that the pictures are so big


----------



## jlofluteplayer

Thank you!.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Jennifer i thought you look like Taylor Swift in that one photo too !!!! I have to say that Bunny Slave are very pretty !!! and of course our male bun slaves are handsome.


----------



## issyorabbit

dis is my wabbit!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::rabbithop:bunny17:


----------



## SweetSassy

All you girls are soooo pretty.  



*Thinking* Wish I was young again. LOl.


----------



## jlofluteplayer

Luvmyzoocrew haha thanks. you wouldn't believe how much i get it (well now that im in college i don't get it that much)


----------



## Jessyka




----------



## Myia09

Here are some of mine!
My hair is literally ever changing


----------



## RandomWiktor

Lots of beautiful ladies on this forum!


----------



## hln917

*Jessyka wrote: *


>


Wow, and you look like Mandy Moore!


----------



## Stanza

Here's one of just me:





And my bun friend and I


----------



## Myia09

Great photos everyone!


----------



## Pipp

Honestly, we're going to have to ditch the bunny calendar fundraiser and go for a 'cute member' version. 

Every photo in this thread has exceptionally pretty (and handsome, love the bf shot) people. 

What's up with that? LOL! 


sas :biggrin2:


----------



## Myia09

Haha RO "Pin Up of 2010" LOL!


----------



## Jessyka

*hln917 wrote: *


> *Jessyka wrote: *Wow, and you look like Mandy Moore!


:shock::thud:Thank you!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Pipp wrote: *


> Honestly, we're going to have to ditch the bunny calendar fundraiser and go for a 'cute member' version.
> 
> Every photo in this thread has exceptionally pretty (and handsome, love the bf shot) people.
> 
> What's up with that? LOL!
> 
> 
> sas :biggrin2:


I 2nd that motion!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Lots of beautiful ladies on this forum!


Ha ha didnt notice the bird on your head at first, i was distracted by what looks like bugs on your shirt,lol. Then i was like "ha she has a bird on her head,lol"


----------



## Jessyka

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *RandomWiktor wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of beautiful ladies on this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha didnt notice the bird on your head at first, i was distracted by what looks like bugs on your shirt,lol. Then i was like "ha she has a bird on her head,lol"
Click to expand...

:shock: I didn't notice it either!


----------



## Flopsy

Wow everyone is exceptionally good looking. And yeah jlofluteplayer you look 100% like taylor swift i thought it was a joke until the first close up again lol.


----------



## irishlops

I'm not sure if I showed this image or not, I think I took it after one I already posted... meh, why not.


----------



## irishbunny

Everyone looks so pweety 

Me


----------



## XoBunnyLoverXo

Oh, wow! I thought you posted bunny pictures here... Woops!


----------



## jlofluteplayer

Flopsy wrote:


> Wow everyone is exceptionally good looking. And yeah jlofluteplayer you look 100% like taylor swift i thought it was a joke until the first close up again lol.



Hahah thank you  give a good swing at my full name and you'll really be in shock!!!


----------



## bearbop

http://s905.photobucket.com/albums/ac258/bearbop/


----------



## irishbunny

*bearbop wrote: *


> http://s905.photobucket.com/albums/ac258/bearbop/


It doesn't work


----------



## The-Family-O

Me all dolled up with no where to go lol


----------



## FallingStar

Well... I guess I'll post pictures of me. :expressionless








I let my friends do my makeup. 








Just another picture.



I look SO different in these pictures, I think it's because of the lighting and the makeup.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Myia09 wrote:


> Here are some of mine!
> My hair is literally ever changing




As crazy as this sound are you the chick that works at the Arizona Humane society on animal cops the behavior specialist? You look exactly like her in the picture with the black hair


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

This is me Mrs. PBJ 
Taken in Nov.






This is Mr. PBJ
Also taken in Nov


He gets on the forum once in a blue moon if I am not home or He post in storms blog


----------



## Yield

this is me ^^

i don't have any good pics of me and Solara yet, because she hates being held, but I'll get some soon ^^


----------



## Violet23

Myia09 at first i thought you were a Gwen Stefani with red hair, you look a lot like her!

Anyway here's me and my bf Darcy


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Well here i am , well at least this was in December before we went to get our Christmas tree. Me and Brayden


----------



## jleo3

Me and my baby boy!






And another one of just me...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*jleo3 wrote: *


> And another one of just me...



I have to say you look like the Hulk in this pic, lol


----------



## irishbunny

Loving everyones pictures!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Obviously, bunny lovers are a pretty hot bunch!

Love how most bun-folks have a really edgy, alternative look... I'm dying to get some beautiful tattoo work now, after looking at all these pictures!


----------



## TribalJMD

Wow, so many pretty girls here :inlove:

Here's little ol me


----------



## katt

okay, so here I am. . .

piercing tucked up




piercing down *but sitting a little wonky in my nose*




and a bunny and katie one for fun!


----------



## undergunfire

JOHN! You like JB3 :shock:? It seems so rare to "run into" someone who does! I saw them over a year ago in Flagstaff, AZ....they played in an outdoor amphitheater in the middle of the woods - it was pretty sweet . How do you like the new members & music?



Everyone probably already knows what I look like because a ton of you are on my facebook, but I'll post anyway :laughsmiley:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Amy, when did you get that huge tat?!:shock: That is the coolest!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Amy, when did you get that huge tat?!:shock: That is the coolest!!!:bunnydance:


I've had it completely finished for 1 year in May - it took about a year to get it done due to it costing a lot, LOL. I also have a big kitty tattoo on my back . I think I have pictures of it in the tattoo thread.


----------



## paul2641

I can't help I'm a complete poser.


----------



## Daytripper

This was the first day I had Norah. I was leaning on the wall of the pet store where I got her, actually! It was too bright to actually look at the camera though 





This was before I dyed my hair red. I don't have any recent pictures really.
xD


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910

Ugh..sometimes I am not a fan of Photobucket. It took me about 20 minutes just to sign in. Geez!! Anyways, I don't remember if I ever posted pictures of me here before..but here I am! =) :wave:


----------



## Happi Bun

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Obviously, bunny lovers are a pretty hot bunch!


For sure! I also like how unique everyone looks. 

Recent picture of me and "Baby".


----------



## irishbunny

That is such a cute picture!


----------



## Daytripper

I love your necklace and tattoo, Amy.
:3


----------



## Brandy456

Hardly any makeup.. and i'm somewhat satisfied with the picture 




Before I got my hair chopped ..


----------



## TribalJMD

sleepy Lola was taking a nap with me


----------



## tashiahouse

Okay, so here are some pictures of me. =]

This is me.





This is another one of me.





&this is me & Kevin.


----------



## SunnyCait

My little girl and I










Those are really the only pictures I have ever LMAO!


----------



## irishbunny

Tashia- You have to be Irish


----------



## tashiahouse

lol, I get that a lot. 

I adore my red hair and freckles...the only thing I would change is either my love for the outdoors or my skin tone. :/ 

It sucks being sunburned 365 days a year.


----------



## Becksta

This is me and my 5 yera old rabbit Thumper. Terrible, I know...


----------



## Degu

Me and Paul.





Me and Appa.





Me and Freckles.





And then just plain 'ole me.


----------



## Brandy456




----------



## irishbunny

More recent one (today lol!) I look awful cause I just got in from school haha!


----------



## Brandy456

Grace, I always thought you had blonde hair?


----------



## irishbunny

I did for awhile


----------



## Brandy456

Okay so i'm not actually going crazy


----------



## irishbunny

Nope lol!
By the way your new hair cut suits you. I have really chubby cheeks so I can't cut up my hair, it wouldn't suit me lol!


----------



## Brandy456

Thanks  
I have chubby cheeks too, trust me so I think it would look nice on you.
My dentist even wanted to remove fatty tissue from the inside of my cheeks because I have 'abnormally large cheeks'


----------



## irishbunny

Lol! I think I need to get that done


----------



## Daenerys

Me:

With makeup






Without makeup


----------



## butsy




----------



## Bre80Rai

Me:






Me and Jax, he is always Licking my face!






LOL Ronin Climbing on me as usual!


----------



## SOOOSKA

OK here's an updated picture of me. I got my haircut last week. This is the shortest it's been in a long time. This "do" was done for my Nephew's wedding on 06/06/2010 so it's a touch "Boufant". I actually like the way i did it myself today but since I have no one to take my picture at this moment you will have to take my word. :biggrin:






Susan


----------



## undergunfire

Susan!!! I loooove your hair and your glasses...you are so pretty :biggrin:!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks for the lovely compliment Amy. To be honest this past year I've felt like Shi? many a days.

Susan:weee:


----------



## ArtbyMollie

I am getting my first bunny in about 4 wks but until then here are my ratties and I 

this is me and luna my heart rat





and this is me and Merlin my Dumbo Rat


----------



## undergunfire

New picture . No more snake bites (lip piercings)!....


----------



## AquaticRex

the bf caught me just after i woke up and was playing with the bunny lol, didn't even brush my hair yet >.< just one of them "throw it up" days lol


----------



## la~la~land

Your all so pretty! I hate to ruin the theme but........











Sorry for any pain thats been inflicted on your retinas :rollseyes


----------



## Yield

Neww pics c:
Ones of me with my pets <3

Me and the mix, Solara c:





Me and the dutch, Sabriel c:





Me and the Flemish Giant, Silas c:
(he hates being picked up, so we got a pic like this~)





Me and my Shiba Inu, Kiba c:





Me and the pitbull/shepherd/chow, Lady c:
(she hates her picture taken, and she was moving so I was trying to get her to stay and I moved my phone and it smeared my face a bit lol.)






Susan- you look like someone I know c: I dunno who though. You just seem so familiar! XD


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry

Kelly your really pretty.

Here are some of me






Me with my new baby sis Payton





Me with Peanutt and his reserve crossbred trophie and ribbon






Me with some FFA buddies (extempt speakers at FFA speaking night. I'm on the end.)






Me in my choir dress






Me in my PJs







Me with my choir teacher Mr. Curtis, seniors last day








me out a dinner with friends prom night 





Me at prom





My new due. 3 hours in the salon, cut 5 inches, thinned, layered, rounded, and styled

Crystal


----------



## therabbitrookie

i feel incredibly unnattractivecompared to everyone! and undergunfire, love the tattoos .. makes me want some!






i feel like my eyes are different sizes ..






i view my rabbit as my child, i think he views me as nothing more then a slave who picks up his poop and feeds him. my affection towards him apparently goes unnoticed xD 






.. and .. thats me! ^ okay this picture seriously makes me think my left eye is kinda funky.. it looks slanted upward. maybe its just me ?? oh well haha



gfaskgdfkadfgaiu everyone here is so pretty! and i'll have to get pictures of me and peaches together and a better one of me and the prince


----------



## JadeIcing

All of you are very pretty.


----------



## TribalJMD

Been a while since i've logged on here, Lola and I have been doing great! She's enjoying the recent transition to being a house rabbit with my recent move in with my girlfriend, we keep her cage open at all times when we're home 

Here's a recent one of me, from when my band had a performance last week in Seattle-






and here's Lola


----------



## Jynxie

Woah, bunny people are an attractive bunch of people.

Probably my most recent picture with my hair up.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Pretty pictures everyone. I had to look hard at my photobucket account for pictures of me instead of my rabbits LOL

Me and chevy after he won Best of Breed at the HLSR






what keeps me occupied lately






Grooming my friends dutch at a show






Old picture of me and the boyfriend


----------



## rachelann

Pretty ladies! Here is me


----------



## RandomWiktor

What a bunch of lovely ladies (and gents!). I haven't posted in here in ages.






Yup. Just a typical night 'net surfing and watching TV... with my tortoise.


----------



## JadeIcing

Haha love that picture.


----------



## JadeIcing

This was a month ago.


----------



## Katmais_mommy

Me with Gopher after a few hours of bunny cleaning. Not so glam


----------



## caramelsoda

Here's Lacy and I. I finally got some pictures of us together [:


----------



## khaelbee

here's max and i talking to my cousin on skype:





and here's me sans bun:





and here's me with a ninja turtle pop:


----------



## itsazoo

this past october






this is 2 winters ago already lol this is my work picture from our website


----------



## hippity18




----------



## JadeIcing

See the burn on my arm.... 
































ToastyRob aka Rob aka the Husband


----------



## kellbell23

Me


----------



## dragynflye

there are very few pics of me. i was about 6 months pregnant here, so it's about three years old. i was taking a break from crib building, and river decided she needed a snuggle.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets

Me and my Niece. The one who got me back into bunnies.


----------



## Cozybunny

Here's me...


----------



## SOOOSKA

Sarah you are Beautiful and you have the nicest eyes.

Julie you are also very pretty. I love the hair do. Was that done for a particular occasion?

Susan


----------



## Cozybunny

Thank you Susan.


----------



## Manda!

My "teddybear"


----------



## Must_Love_Pets

Thank you Susan.

My Niece and I were at Disneyland and did the whole princess thing for a day. Sooo much fun!!!!


----------



## AeroGoes Thump

Me and Thumper


----------



## Brittany85

Great pictures everyone!
Here is a picture of me and my baby Chloe


----------



## Yield

me, sabriel, silas, and solara C:


----------



## Valmonster

Me &Pokey


----------



## irishbunny

New up to date photo


----------



## Pipyr

I'm new here  Here I am with my other "baby"...my Ninja ZX636. Ahhh, sport bikes and bunnies...this is the life


----------



## LaylaLop

I'm new here as well.. Sooo here's me:

"Glamour shot" with natural curly hair






Me, with straight hair:





I don't have any of me with my bunny since I don't have her yet!!


----------



## rai-nbow

My whittle Tricksy. =)


----------



## area20




----------



## Mindy10

ok here is me and my daughter. Boy im the old lady on here!! is there anyone over 15!!


----------



## LaylaLop

Haha Mindy, over 15? I turn 23 today... I know, so old 

And Amy, your bunny looks just like my Layla!

Since I lacked one of Layla and I before, here is one now:


----------



## ahall83

here is a pic of me taken last week after having 4 inches chopped off my hair.


----------



## Nats

Some pictures from my facebook account of me and Isaac








and me and Eliza


----------



## mdith4him

I love these kinds of threads! I always have these images of what everyone looks like...and then I find out I was picturing you COMPLETELY wrong, haha! Here's two of me...





I never finish all the water in my water bottle...but this one day...I did! It was picture worthy.





Slightly less ridiculous. Slightly.


I'm also now realizing I have NO pictures of me and the buns! New project for the afternoon


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Here is me and my little family...











And heres Olivia


----------



## buster2369

It is so neat to see the face behind the writing... 
Here are a few pictures of me. I don't have many since I prefer to be behind the camera... 


This is a pic of me with my friend Gina's rabbit 'Susan',she is almost as sweet as my rabbit Buster:bunnyheart
If you look closely you can see I am wearing rabbit earrings and a rabbit necklace. 




me and susan by andria2369, on Flickr


Here are pictures of Buster and I together:




random nov 26 2012 260 by andria2369, on Flickr




random nov 26 2012 253 by andria2369, on Flickr


Buster Opening his Christmas Present :bunny24



random nov 26 2012 134 by andria2369, on Flickr





photo (1) by andria2369, on Flickr


----------



## Bonnie Lee

I absolutely love love love your black and white photo of you taking a photo
it's so devine


----------



## Trigger101

I did this on another forum and it was to get to know the people behind the screen and it turned out good 

Nameeidra
Currently going to school(high school
I have 4 siblings 10 pets and have both of my parents 
Kids-only the four legged kind  I am the kid of a teen mom so I know how hard it is and plan on NOT having kids for about 20 years,lol. Want to go to college to be a vetand a pet photographer. 

here I am with my dog Bentley


----------



## BunMommaD

Hi eidra!

My name is Liz, I am 28 and have been married almost 6 years. I work as a nanny. I am also a student (college) 
No human kids yet, but we have 2 little dogs sydney and Charlie and our bunny cookie.
I have 5 Younger siblings (3sisters and 2 brothers) 2 are 20, 2 are 18, and 1 is 16 

This is me with our bunny cookie


----------



## aBeautifulHope

I like doing these, it's nice to see what everyone looks like, but it's so weird when they look nothing like you picture them.

My name is Lauren, I'm 16 and a crazy animal person. At current count (not counting the baby goats due in the next week or 2) we have 12 animals :biggrin2: 4 horses, 3 dogs, 2 goats, 2 rabbits, and 1 barn cat. We're hoping to have at least 4 new additions from the goats and 12 chicks once we finally settle down :rollseyes Well, here's me (And, this is a horrid picture of me but I love the story it tells. It's also the only one I have on this computer)-


----------



## Samara

I'm Samara; 26. I have 2 cats, Grover/TK, 1 dog, Troy, 2 ferrets, Colt/Kayla, and 4 rabbits, Molly/Gubble, Matthias and Atticus. 






:wave:


----------



## Samara

Trigger101 wrote:


> I did this on another forum and it was to get to know the people behind the screen and it turned out good
> 
> Nameeidra
> Currently going to school(high school
> I have 4 siblings 10 pets and have both of my parents
> Kids-only the four legged kind  I am the kid of a teen mom so I know how hard it is and plan on NOT having kids for about 20 years,lol. Want to go to college to be a vetand a pet photographer.
> 
> here I am with my dog Bentley



I'm totally willing to bet money that your name is Deidra and your Name:_Deidra just ran together  Happens when I type a lot!

Bentley is AWESOME!!


----------



## holtzchick

These all look awesome! I wish I had pictures with my pets but none of them will hold still long enough... 

This is the boyfriend and I with my natural hair (and it's staying that way) ps... he looks like a total nerd since he's REALLY into his playstation 3 game atm 






This is of my sister and I when I had my pink hair after a LONG night of drinking






And I thought this pic was cool, edgy, fun.. when I got it chopped I did some hair pictures for their competition.


----------



## TinksMama

My name is Hannah, I'm 16. I'm a home schooled high school student and graphic designer. My family and I have 12 bunnies and two dogs, Emma & Buddy. I love my bunnies and have had them for about 10 years. Currently traveling the US with my family and dogs, the bunnies are staying at my friend's house. 










Me and one of my former bunnies Kryptonite. RIP Baby. <3





My baby Tink


----------



## MiserySmith

Well, first off.. Hi! I'm Misery, or Miz.

Me and Peppy:



IMG_1165

My fiance and I recently:



WIZMIL

Old one of me: 



255194_10150275428142323_629497322_9038704_2513063_n


----------



## BunnyLove89

Me!


----------



## SOOOSKA

An updated photo of me.






Susan


----------



## Samara

^ Adorable!


----------



## SOOOSKA

I cut my hair a bit and put a nice purple streak in the front. (well i didn't do it my hair stylist did.)

Susan


----------



## mdith4him

Updated picture of me in India last summer:






And me with Nibbles (he was unhappy with the proceedings):


----------



## dungeonbunnies

It took me a few minutes to find pictures where I don't look like a hot mess! XD I'm goofy looking, but it's ok, my bunnies still like me because I feed them!

My little family <3





My big ol' Native American nose!





I'm a super serious college student





My cousin and I have this tradition, where I threaten him with non-threatening objects lol





my Main squeeze!





My Hunny


----------



## Blue eyes

dungeonbunnies, is that first photo showing forsythia in the background blooming? If so, must be an early spring photo. I lived on the east coast and remember those lovely new spring blooms. Don't have forsythia growing where I live now. I had to learn a whole new world of desert plants.


----------



## CharmmyBunny

me and little bb


----------



## dungeonbunnies

Blue eyes wrote:


> dungeonbunnies, is that first photo showing forsythia in the background blooming? If so, must be an early spring photo. I lived on the east coast and remember those lovely new spring blooms.Â  Don't have forsythia growing where I live now. I had to learn a whole new world of desert plants.



Yuppers! That photo was from about 3 weeks after Minion's surgery, so late April, early May-ish.

Some places up here sell silk forsythia, it would be a great spring decoration for you, considering that you miss it.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thought I'd repost my picturesince it was deleted above. I didn't delete it. Strange.






Susan


----------



## lauratunes12

Oh goodness, I have too many pictures. My friend is a really great photographer, and I pretend to be a good photographer, so we have photo sessions that last for hours and take hundreds of pictures.. So, I picked some of my favorites.


----------



## lauratunes12

Sorry:
















My friend told me to act like a supermodel, so...








We all got our hair done for another friend's birthday


----------



## labyrinth001

Oo, I like this thread! Cool idea. 

Hiking:







Apple Picking...showing off how short I am 






Me and the boy:






And the star of the show...Honey:


----------



## Mariah

Me and my other two loves of my life:


----------



## sugarbunnies




----------



## larryng

My mug. Six months ago.


----------



## 1357bunnylover

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264753_2225047983921_6540413_n.jpg
Me when i was about 14 with Bonnie as a baby 

http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/549151_366409876785287_1210757176_n.jpg
Me


----------



## daisyandoliver

Representing my brother's business. 





My love.


----------



## BugLady

Me and Rascal!


----------



## cerigirl

The first pics is of me at a wedding I was in this Fall. The second is at a dinner out. They are never boring with our family. 
The last is Damien and I with the fur babies, Melody, Petals and and very annoyed Ki Kat.


----------



## Xiaohuihui

Edited bc the picture won't show!


----------



## cassnessxox

This is me with my baby girl Cleo =) I havn't felt very photogenic since getting Bambi so maybe I'll have some more photos later =P


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy

Boyfriend & me ! <3


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy

Won't let me post multiples on one post. But this is me & my rabbits in the past (big picture is my current rabbit)


----------



## SOOOSKA

This is me. I will be 57 in August and am Dam proud at how I look. :wink

June 2013





Fall 2012





Cheers

Susan:wave::biggrin:


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks

Me and my babylove, and then me lol nothing crazy!


----------



## fsshaer

Myself and Miss Clover-Lillith. She was a shelter bunny for a few months after being a poorly-kept Easter 'present' for someone's child. That being said she is not very accustomed to being held, as seen by her posture and eyes in this picture. But we are getting there! She is braver every passing day and will even give momma some kisses after being held for so long when she calms down. She's actually nesting on my lap right now and says hello to everybunny! :happybunny:


----------



## blwinteler

This is me and Groucho. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## blwinteler

A better picture of me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## danielles_pets1

My cousin inspired me to take the first one xD shes a model and says she wants me to be one (id rather work with animals) 2nd pic: i might be a little obsessed with my glasses xD 3rd pic: my neighbor/bff is weird xD im going to be 14 soon...eek!


----------



## danielles_pets1

danielles_pets1 said:


> My cousin inspired me to take the first one xD shes a model and says she wants me to be one (id rather work with animals) 2nd pic: i might be a little obsessed with my glasses xD 3rd pic: my neighbor/bff is weird xD im going to be 14 soon...eek!



Shoot, i must have hit a pic when i exited my gallery! Sorry about the dog picture!


----------



## fluffybuns

My Lulu giving me kisses after work!


----------



## Peepers

this pic is like 2 years old, but I look the same lol me and one of my dogs, Gem :wiggle


----------

